# Canal Youtuve Electrónica



## Borch206 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola, recientemente he descubierto un canal de Youtuve que apenas tiene visualizaciones (5 o 10 por video) pero que no tiene desperdicio. Se trata de explicaciones de circuitos electrónicos con una técnica muy comprensible y con los que todos podemos aprender un poco (es quizás un poco avanzado..) o mucho...

Se llama: 
ElectroTutorial de Virtualedues

Creo que por la cantidad de vídeos que sube y por el aporte altruista se merece y nos merecemos verlos.

Un saludo y espero que os guste el aporte!!

Ahí va un ejemplo (son 9 minutos, aviso)


----------

